

One Month Of Swift - tspop
http://www.weheartswift.com/one-month-swift/

======
tspop
What do you think is missing from Swift?

An AnyFunction type would be great. Also reflection is incomplete and
undocumented.

~~~
andrei512
Message passing - [http://www.buckleyisms.com/home/2014/6/16/the-case-for-
messa...](http://www.buckleyisms.com/home/2014/6/16/the-case-for-message-
passing-in-swift.html)

